# 29 gallon tank build!



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

so i started a new tank about a week ago. im fish-in cycling bc i had fish in quarentine until the tank would be ready but they didnt get along in the small tank. right now i have;
2-juli corys
2-cockatoo apistos (pair)
10-ghost shrimp

it will be;
6-male guppies
6-cardinal tetras
6-juli corys
2-cockatoo apistos
20-ghost shrimp (i really like shrimp)
1-albino bristlenose pleco.
plants right now;
1-java fern
2-anubius nanas
2-aponogetons (the bulb things from walmart)

will be;
2-java fern
4-anubius nana
2-aponogeton
4-crypts
4-anubius barteri var. barteri
2-java moss
current readings are;
ammo-o
nitrites-0
nitrates-0
i will be getting seeded material from a LFS either a cartlidge or a couple of moss ball whatever i can get. any ideas, comments, etc plz comment.
here's my video (ill take a video every week until finished if i can remember)- YouTube - ‪29 gallon tank‬‏


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

cool, good luck !


----------

